# Injections left me with pain



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

I've done my first cycle of icsi (which was successful but I had a silent miscarriage) 

I was given injections to do in my back until 10 weeks which I'm worried have left it with problems. 

Even if I try to run for a bus it really hurts, and it's still very tender to touch. 

Does anyone have the same issue? I'm going to clinic for follow up this week but wanted to see if it's normal as I've never seen anyone mention it.


----------



## LyndseyM (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi

What were the injections?

I had to inject clexane into my tummy and they bruise quite badly and leave my tummy very sore, if it gets knocked etc it hurts.  I couldn't run - pain would be too bad on it.

xx


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey Lyndsey the tummy ones were fine it was the intramuscular ones you have to do in your lower back or thigh.


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi there,

Yes, I have lumps from the IM injections in my bum cheeks, it's basically scar tissue and will take time to heal. It hurt me too to run, which I didn't think would be the case, but it does ease up and go away. 

XxX


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

How long did it take you June to feel better? I'd never heard of it before


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi, I found the IM injections made me feel tender and bruised for up to 3mths after stopped them. I panicked the 1st time that had been doing them wrong but I wasn't! I always feel a bit lumpy too,try not to worry they will go.


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Ps arnica tablets or cream may help speed up healing


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

The first time I used them, was only for three weeks as the ivf was negative, so the pain went after a few weeks.

Sorry to hear about your m/c Jengles, that's heartbreaking xx


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks ladies glad I'm not going mad, it is definitely improving although by the time it's completely sorted I'll probably be doing them again! Ahh the joys of fertility issues. 

Thanks june2015 still trying to get over it really. Was a massive shock but have to soothe myself that it's for a reason


----------

